# Alberta bound - seasonal jobs and short term rental.



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello again all,

Update is we now have an offer on the house and hope to complete by the end of OCT this year.
These time frames keep moving but one stays the same .... the expairy date of our Visa (end of JAN 2011).
So we have to plan when to land. Ideal would have been spring but thats totally out of the window as you have prob guessed,
My questions are, if landing in JAN apart from it being minus 30C!! Is it very difficult to get work that time of year ? I would be looking at Logistics type of work, warehousing, goods in and out etc. Prob temping until we find our feet. EDMONTON/red deer or Calgary, quite flexable.

Also we have to activate our visas and need an address to do this for the first 30 or so days. Has anyone any suggestions on how best to acheive this without signing up for a 6 month rent or living in a hotel (as I'm not sure thats acceptable to the CIC ??)
Is it true we will have to pay 6 months rent in advance, due to not having a credit rating?

Just trying formulate a plan for landing, is it better to get there in NOV this year or just as good to land JAN 2011....


thanks for any of your thoughts or experience


Dunk


----------

